# AC blows hot air help!



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

My 06 has stopped blowing cold AC. When I turn on the AC it just blows warm, the only lead I have is that it was working amazing just a couple of weeks ago and when I'd park the car and turn it off I'd notice a clear liquid like water dripping from almost right behind the engine. Also it does not leak anymore. Yes I tried the search function and didnt find what I need. Please help its stupid hot here in Georgia right now.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm no A/C expert, but either your compressor is shot or you have no line pressure (i.e. you popped a line). Or, perhaps your A/C clutch isn't engaging.


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

would you happen to know how to trouble shoot it? or maybe a guide?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You know as stupid as this sounds, one time my a/c was brutally hot. I thought I blew the compressor. On the way home from school one day I noticed the A/C button light on the dial was not on. Pressed the button to illuminate the light, and the air blew out ice cold. If that button is not pressed, the air will blow hot. I know it's dumb, but its a possibility


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The best way to test it is with refrigeration gauges. You need to see what the pressures are. The other possibility is to check your fuses.


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, I would first check if the compressor is activated when the A/C switch inside the car is on. There should be a click after 3-5s, but best is to look under the hood (I guess you know where to look, passenger side at the battery and look down). The belt is always running but the magnetic clutch (click) will make the outer part (close to the radiator) start to turn. If this is working you have pressure in the system, but I would be surprised if this is the case. Often there is a leak in the system and in that case you need help to trace the problem. There is a valve in the system that will make the clutch not to click if pressure is low.

The water you saw dripping is normal and is due to the melting ice in the cooling element inside the car. I don't know where the outlet is located, but your description where the liquid came from sounds right.

Hope this help.


----------



## 06Ron (Mar 14, 2008)

*Is my high pressure AC switch bad???*

MY 96 just started blowing hot air yesterday. Put on gauges and pressure was low ~200 on high side. Boosted it up to 250 with more 134a but now it kicks out the compressor at ~300psi when according to the book it should not happen until 420psi. It sits there cycling on and off which it did not do before?? Does anyone have experience with the high pressure piezo switch on these car? Book says to read DTCs???


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

A friend and I tried to fix it today and Im so lost. We got a guage from the store, tested it and the pressure maxed out so we returned it thinking it was broken, replaced it with a new one and the same thing happened. So returned it for a better one and grabbed some freeon, I figured it was over charged so we would just let air out until the compressor came on. We started letting air out and also checking it on the guage. It went from maxed out, to in the red all the way to where it should be on the green. But now the compressor would only click but not stay on. we tried letting the gas out until no more would come out and we couldnt get it to stay on. We even tried refilling it and no go. Any ideas? seriously confused here


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So, you "let it out" without collecting it? Better hope the EPA doesn't catch wind of this thread...


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

by "let it out" i mean that i properly evacuated the lines in an enviornmentaly safe and completely legal way


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What kind of 'gauge' did you use? Was it a charging manifold set or just one of those things that only reads the low side? At any rate, it sounds like you have a bad refrigerant control valve but that's just an educated guess not knowing both the low and high side readings.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

JimmyFox said:


> by "let it out" i mean that i properly evacuated the lines in an enviornmentaly safe and completely legal way


So you have a recovery system?


----------



## JimmyFox (Dec 13, 2010)

I went to Advanced auto parts and all they had were guages that read the low side


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm an AC tech but it's really hard to diagnose AC problems in print. It's really more of a hands on type of thing but when the low side pressure increases out of range with no apparent loss of refrigerant, generally the control valve is the culprit. I'm only speculating based on what I've read here. On most cars, it requires removal of the compressor to replace it. You might be better off letting a shop deal with it as they would be able to properly diagnose it.


----------

